# Springfield Armory Handguns



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I have been web shopping and like some of the .40 SA semi autos. Im wondering if anyone has any experience with them and what they think of them?


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

Randy Rooster said:


> I have been web shopping and like some of the .40 SA semi autos. Im wondering if anyone has any experience with them and what they think of them?


What model are you looking at?it makes a big difference. Their XD pistols are very good but made in Croatia. Are you looking for a carry gun or just one to take out and punch holes in paper and maybe leave on the nightstand?


----------



## Snakeoil (Mar 13, 2005)

I have had one for three years now and love it, never had problem one. 

http://www.xdtalk.com/ is a very good forum for the XD model.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I am a Springfield Dealer. I carry them because it is a company I trust and can stand behind, and they are still made in the USA.
They are good quality. You can't go wrong with a Springfield.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

I have an XD9... can't say I've any complaints


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

gunsmithgirl said:


> I am a Springfield Dealer. I carry them because it is a company I trust and can stand behind, and they are still made in the USA.
> They are good quality. You can't go wrong with a Springfield.


i thought i read that the XD's are made for Springfield in Croatia??


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Gunsmith girl-

For an all around weapon, sometimes to carry in .40 calibre, that a woman could handle, what would you recommend In a SA Semi auto?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I was not impressed by the fit and finish of the Springfield 1911s....not near the quality of workmanship that I'd expect. Consequenly, my most recent 1911 purchase was a Kimber.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

I've had a S-A 1911A1 "Loaded" and now have a GI Champion (4" barrel) .45 which I bought new last Dec. for only $400. Far as I know, the XDs are made in Croatia and for a fact I know (it's stamped on the frame) that the lower-end 1911s (Mil-Spec and Champion) are made in Brazil by Imbel. It should be noted that Imbel makes what many consider a decent FAL, so that isn't necessarily all bad! 

All the higher end 1911s are made in the US for sure though.

Gunsmith Girl- I checked out your website and must say, the Shane feller got himself quite a catch! Oh, your work looks good too.:nerd:


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

not all springfields are USA made or made from 100 percent usa parts... I believe at one time the 1911 frames were imported also- I believe the xd stuff is and I know some of the rifles were in the past... those saying they are made in the usa may want to check- also to those where those issues matter ya may want to check. 

My springfield 45 1911 was a basic that was redone in bullseye wad gunstyle by Jack Best in early 1990... its a keeper and if a deal falls my way on a springfield product I will buy it... I like most of their stuff... the xd was a better gun at half the price like it was before springfield rebadged it but its still has value.


----------

